# Ultralight biplane



## Elmas (Aug 29, 2017)

Years ago a Friend of mine started to design and build an ultralight biplane: unfortunately his main sponsor ran out of money and building was abandoned. A couple of weeks ago another sponsor was found and the contruction has resumed so the biplane will be finished in a short while.
This Friend of mine is a professional builder and has several dozens of ultralights under his belt.

These were the first photos made when the main structure was cleaned to transport it to the airfield where the plane will be finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2017)

most interesting..!


----------



## Elmas (Aug 29, 2017)

I was not able to take any better photo, but suspended at the ceiling, in the # 20170720_182131 pic, there’s a model in scale ¼ of the plane, unfortunately wrapped and so not clearly distinguishable.
Hopefully, more images will follow.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hope he gets to see this come alive. Personally, I would not attempt to fly, sail or drive in anything I built myself


----------



## Elmas (Aug 30, 2017)

To say that this guy has golden hands is reductive... once that financing is ok the rest will certainly go smoothly...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Elmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Working is going on. In the last pictures, the model in 1/4 scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice looking aircraft

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Sep 12, 2017)

It will be very pretty.


----------



## parsifal (Sep 12, 2017)

very interesting. Any idea of the power plant to be installed?


----------



## Elmas (Sep 12, 2017)

A Volkswagen derived engine, 2000 cc, 80 hp. It will arrive probably next week.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2017)

Lovely work!


----------



## parsifal (Sep 13, 2017)

would be an interesting first flight I think.


----------



## Elmas (Nov 2, 2018)

Work is goin' on.
The expected weight with fuel is slightly less than 300 kg and we are now working to a most precise calculation of C.o.G. to determine the exact lenght of the engine mounts. Just a matter of a few cm but...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 2, 2018)

It it turns out anything like the model, it will be beautiful. Just that it flies as well as it looks.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 16, 2019)

Work, altough rather slowly , is going on...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 31, 2019)

Almost finished...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## parsifal (Jan 31, 2019)

That guy is either a giant of a man, or that is one tiny piece of kit.


----------



## Elmas (Jan 31, 2019)

parsifal said:


> That guy is either a giant of a man, or that is one tiny piece of kit.



Both...
The Owner and Pilot is the guy with glasses: the designer had to rearrange C.o.G. because the plane was designed with a Pilot of 80 kg in mind, while he weights 102...


----------



## Elmas (Feb 1, 2019)

Ready for roll-out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Feb 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 6, 2019)

Wow, looks great,but still it will takecourage I think to put trust into such a tiny aircraft. who will fly it first elmas?


----------



## Elmas (Feb 6, 2019)

The design and the wooden and fiberglass parts were made by my Friend Franco, while owner Federico, the guy with glasses in the last photo post #20, made all the metal and mechanical parts and will fly the plane. This is his main activity (he owns the hangar were the plane has been assembled) and it is not the first time he does fly a prototipe made by himself.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Elmas (Feb 10, 2019)

Taxiing tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Elmas (Feb 17, 2019)

This tiny biplane was tested today, very succesfully, with a flight of about ten minutes.
Videos ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Feb 17, 2019)

Fiat Bambino of the aviation world


----------



## Elmas (Aug 4, 2020)

Here the biplane in flight:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 4, 2020)

What a fun journey start to finish!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Elmas (Sep 13, 2020)

Some more videos of first tests:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 13, 2020)




----------

